# Craftsman 5hp valve ground and lapped



## cle47 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Repair cost* I have a Craftsman 5hp 24" model# 247.886640 snowblower that is currently spraying gas out of the exhaust pipe. I'm told it will cost $225.00 to have the valve ground and lapped. 

Is that a reasonable price in your opinion? I have no frame of reference. 

Are there any direct replacement engines for this older machine, such as those sold at Harborfreight.com?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum cle47


The Predator at Harbor Freight is close but only another Tecumseh will direct fit.
There are a number of articles under "Re-Powering" that can explain what all you might need to do. It's pretty easy.

The cost to repair sounds about right but choosing to repair IMHO isn't a good idea. I'd go with the predator or just buy another blower and sell yours as a parts or repairable machine.

I'm unclear how it's shooting gas out the exhaust ??
When you're trying to start it, when it's running ??


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

cle47 said:


> *Repair cost* I have a Craftsman 5hp 24" model# 247.886640 snowblower that is currently spraying gas out of the exhaust pipe. I'm told it will cost $225.00 to have the valve ground and lapped.
> 
> Is that a reasonable price in your opinion? I have no frame of reference.
> 
> ...


The cost of parts (_head gasket, breather gasket, intake gasket_) and consumables (lapping compound, rags) is < $10. 

Almost all of the $$$ is labor. You have to remove the head, carb, muffler & breather. If nothing is seized/broken then I think it can be done by a pro in 1-2hrs. 

To do it yourself, you'd need to spend a few bucks on tools (lapping tool...< $10, torque wrench 20-$200 depending on brand, feeler gauge, basic hand tools).


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It's likely a 2 shaft engine (cam shaft pulley runs the drive in opposite direction of the auger drive/engine shaft) and can't easily be swapped to a predator single shaft. Hopefully I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## cle47 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kiss4afrog, thanks for the reply. I'm inclined to agree with the cost to repair vs new engine/machine. I'll first lookup Re-powering and see what it yields. As for the gas spray, the engine fires right up and what it's suppose to do until you try biting into the snow...it sputters and dies...but while running a gas mist comes out of the exhaust. I've been using a smaller Toro, which is a real work horse, Thank God. But when CT gets hit hard it would be nice to have something with more power, besides I'm getting a bit to old to work too hard moving snow. 

Classiccat the videos were were eye opening. "If" that''s all it needs I'm willing to try it. Thanks for the help you guys, I'll do some reading and such. Will let you know how it plays out.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

can you remove the belt cover and take a picture?


----------



## cle47 (Jan 7, 2016)

43128, it's currently in being assessed, which is where I got the $225 figure from. What in particular did you want to zero in on? Craftsman _5.0 Horse Power 24_" Two-Stage Wheel Drive...


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree with re-powering if you can find an engine to swap it with that fits nicely and isn't expensive. If you can take the belt cover off and take a picture of the pullies it could help us help you a little. I'm not a big fan of doing major work to a small engine that has already seen its best years. $200 is a lot to dump into an old engine with the hope that it holds together.

The next cheaper option would be to find a cheap ($50 or so) used snowblower that would accept the predator 212cc engine ($99 with coupon) from HF. I re-powered my Ariens this way. With winter upon us, it might be hard to find a used snowblower on the cheap. $150 total and a hours worth of work assuming you have tools to do it with. The upside is that you will have a new engine.

If $800 or more is to much at once to pay for a new snowblower, get a loan from your bank and pay $40 or so a month until it's paid off. The upside is that you get a new machine and your fingers stay clean. The downside is that it's gonna hurt in the summer making that payment.

With regards to machine work, yes $200 sounds about right.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

jtclays said:


> It's likely a 2 shaft engine (cam shaft pulley runs the drive in opposite direction of the auger drive/engine shaft) and can't easily be swapped to a predator single shaft. Hopefully I haven't offended anyone.


"Drive/engine shaft" Do you mean the Crankshaft? Just to clarify of course. Hopefully, I have not offended you.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

cle47 said:


> Classiccat the videos were were eye opening. "If" that''s all it needs I'm willing to try it. Thanks for the help you guys, I'll do some reading and such. Will let you know how it plays out.


It's a pretty basic procedure; we've talked a few guys through it here on SBF. if you have a set of feeler gauge, at a minimum...go in there and measure your valve lash. k: You'll quickly see that these things are pretty darn simple.

service manual link.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

jtclays said:


> It's likely a 2 shaft engine (cam shaft pulley runs the drive in opposite direction of the auger drive/engine shaft) and can't easily be swapped to a predator single shaft. Hopefully I haven't offended anyone.



Not offended at all. I should have looked it up to begin with. When I take something for granted it's when I embarrass myself most :blush:
Looks like it is a two shaft engine.

AUGER PULLEY Diagram & Parts List for Model 247886640 Craftsman-Parts Snow-Removal-Equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

There are work arounds but the basics are one belt is running at twice the speed of the other so using a standard single shaft (crankshaft) engine you have to make compromises that aren't always good.
The two shaft engines are getting harder and harder to find. You can find a used one and transfer parts over or buy a complete running used one but I think if you're not handy you've reached the point of cutting your losses, selling the one you have and getting something else.

Why do you think what you're seeing is fuel ?? Might it be oil ?? It would have a much different smell to it but it would be more likely that it's burning oil from bad rings, plug breather or head gasket going bad.


----------



## cle47 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tifford, nothing to be offended about at all, in fact I appreciate the help. I will get a picture of the pulley system. Wheel driven (self-propelled) is what I was trying to say.


----------



## cle47 (Jan 7, 2016)

Definitely gas. It was the smell of gas that caused me to search out the source, which lead me to the exhaust.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe you just have a bad carburetor ??
Might need a rebuild but I sure don't understand how bad valves would cause the symptom you're describing ... BUT... I'm sitting on my rear in Wisconsin and the guys at the shop have actually had a chance to hands on check it out.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree. 
Petrol goes from the 1. Tank 2. Fuel line. 3. Carburetor 4. Intake (if there is one) 5. Cylinder(s) where it is burnt and then 6. Out the exhaust.

Possible reasons why unburnt fuel goes out exhaust.
A. To much fuel getting into the cylinder from the carb. The extra fuel does't get a chance to burn. My Cobra is set up this way. The downside is that people who follow me get eyes that water.
B. There is no spark. No spark means that the fuel is dumped in the cylinder and then (if you're lucky) pushed through a valve out through the exhaust. There is a simple tool to tell you if your spark plug is firing. The tool is fairly inexpensive. Keep in mind that fuel does not compress and if the engine turns over with a lot of unburnt fuel in it, engine damage could result. The same effect as suckling in water through the air filter.
C. If unburnt fuel is headed out to the exhaust, a valve is not seated as it should be. So a valve job is a good idea if you want to save the engine. Cost can be a factor.

Things to consider.....sometimes a new carb is cheaper than fixing a old carb. In the most basic terms a engine needs 3 things to live: Spark, fuel, air. Other things like timing, compression etc help it to run well.


----------

